# "Thousands of Veterans to receive voluntary one-time payment"



## The Bread Guy (28 Mar 2014)

Curious to hear from anyone who knows more about this - why "voluntary"?  This, from VAC's Info-machine:


> Today Minister Fantino is pleased to announce that thousands of Canadian Veterans will receive additional support as a result of Economic Action Plan 2014.
> 
> The Government of Canada is taking steps to provide eligible Veterans, survivors or dependents with voluntary compensation for Earnings Loss (EL), Canadian Forces Income Support (CFIS) and War Veterans Allowance (WVA) benefits dating back to May 29, 2012. This measure is meant to cover the gap between the Government's decision to end the disability pension offset and the day the decision came into effect.
> 
> ...


----------



## Remius (4 Apr 2014)

I don't know too much about it yet but voluntary likely means you can opt for this as long as you drop all other claims against them or will not pursue any further claims or something to that effect.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Apr 2014)

Crantor said:
			
		

> I don't know too much about it yet but voluntary likely means you can opt for this as long as you drop all other claims against them or will not pursue any further claims or something to that effect.


The cynic in me thought the same thing, but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Apr 2014)

No sense getting wrapped around the axle until they make their intentions known.

Speculation just gets hopes up\ muddies the waters. Take your pick.


----------



## Loachman (4 Apr 2014)

I think that this means "voluntary" on the part of the government, in that it is not being forced by a court. They are just doing it out of the goodness of their hearts.


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Apr 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I think that this means "voluntary" on the part of the government, in that it is not being forced by a court. They are just doing it out of the goodness of their hearts.



Of course they are.  :facepalm:


----------



## Tibbson (4 Apr 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I think that this means "voluntary" on the part of the government, in that it is not being forced by a court. They are just doing it out of the goodness of their hearts.



 :rofl:


----------



## Transporter (4 Apr 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I think that this means "voluntary" on the part of the government, in that it is not being forced by a court. They are just doing it out of the goodness of their hearts.



A.k.a. damage control (and a poor attempt at that).


----------

